# a dad and his daughter, whot can they be?????



## contraria (Nov 9, 2009)

hello friends

I have 2 mistery mice, the dad and his daughter.

the father is:

























































































































































sorry for the shaykie photos, he don't like to be the star off the photo.
I know he looks wary.... not well, but the truth is that I just gad him home from a other breeder and there hi had a big fight with another male  I will see if I can get some better pics one day. and yes it is a kink on the tail, but it is from a broken tale, so it is not any thing off a big breeding problem 

whot do I know about him!
hi do not breeds A^y youngsters, hi is to red to be an argente, but to dusty to be Red.

off whot we know off ind DK, we do not have anny of the gens for tri-colouring.

hi was breed to a black tan broken female, and they godt a litter off: agouti, the colour of the dad, the coler of the dorther below here, a bor brownish farthers colour and dove

Whot varieties is dad mice?

her are his daughter: ho allso is a mistery mice

























































here she is with her father:









and here she is whit her dove tan brother:









whot varieties is the daughter?


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

The dad looks like A^y, just a lighter version. He is overweight, too, which is a good indication.

My guess for the daughter would be dove or champagne tan. Both of these colors can vary quite a bit, and since dad is so light to begin with, it's possible that he has some other dilution going on, which could also make the daughter lighter.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

The dad is a fawn with serious hair loss. He must have been a scabby mess at some point. The daughter looks like an argent tan to me, though it's kind of hard to tell in these photos. The girlie is a nice enough looking mousie; can you tell me if she has darker fur, bluish at the root? I love red-eyed dilutes!


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

Is daddy very old? I have had old men mice lose hair like that.

And yeah, I would say the little girlie is either champ or argente

Willow xx


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

Yeah, he looks to be old. I've seen older dominant yellow mice who gained weight have sparse hair like that before.


----------



## contraria (Nov 9, 2009)

the dad is not overweight, the weight is on 30g and hi is not A^y. there was no red in the previous letters. hi is dad to 4 letters in totel.


----------

